# led coon hunting lights



## huntmore (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have one and how do you think it compares to the regular lights


----------



## hunter johnson (Dec 7, 2010)

i got one of those eastfork 6v competition led lights and its pretty bright


----------



## Coon Doggie (Dec 7, 2010)

Huntmore they appear to be a whiter type light, some out there are very bright. The L.E.D. lights pull very little on the battery, giving alot more burntime. I have a K-LIGHT with the G-2 HEAD, it is bright and lite I really like mine you can wear it as a cap light, or swap cords and use as a belt light.

Greg Lavender


----------



## hunter johnson (Dec 7, 2010)

the east fork lites have the battery pack on the back of the hardhat , it has low ,medium, high and strobe


----------



## huntmore (Dec 7, 2010)

Coon Doggie said:


> Huntmore they appear to be a whiter type light, some out there are very bright. The L.E.D. lights pull very little on the battery, giving alot more burntime. I have a K-LIGHT with the G-2 HEAD, it is bright and lite I really like mine you can wear it as a cap light, or swap cords and use as a belt light.
> 
> Greg Lavender



Is it 6v light?


----------



## huntmore (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tree Blazin (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a K-light with the G2 head and I find can coons that my buddys miss with their 5100 head. I also have the K-light bump cap light and its just as bright as a 21v with the 5100 head..I prefer the K-light L.E.D. over anything else on the market because of their top notch customer service and great products.


----------



## huntmore (Dec 8, 2010)

what is the max voltage you can use hunting in ga?


----------



## Tree Blazin (Dec 8, 2010)

The Ga Hunting and fishing Federation got the law changed so you can use whatever volt you want to.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a Blazer 5 LED & like it just as well as any I seen in the woods its just as bright & iv never had a problem with any blazer product. 

Shane-Justin & all the guys at blazer are top notch people & to me the best costumer service is not needing it!


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Dec 8, 2010)

huntmore said:


> Is it 6v light?




Don't let the 6v sound like it is not bright.  In led lights the volts don't really determine brightness.  Its the number of leds and the watts that matters.


----------



## huntmore (Dec 8, 2010)

I actually want a 6 volt light and wanted to know if the 6v led is brighter than the regular light and also if they are built strong.


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Dec 8, 2010)

huntmore said:


> I actually want a 6 volt light and wanted to know if the 6v led is brighter than the regular light and also if they are built strong.



I've seen the east fork 6v and it is about the same as my old 21v cajun.  
I built my LED light with hi med low strob &sos.  I could not tell much difference between mine and the klight.   They are a lot brighter than the 21v cajun on high and the east fork.   I started out with 6v then made a 8.4v. Same brightness, just longer burn.

I spoke with someone that has the laser torch light and they said it was not as bright as the 21 volt cajun.


----------



## huntmore (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks caseyjonespoole


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Dec 10, 2010)

here you go Jim.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Dec 10, 2010)

Valley creek 5 LED head best on the market....amazing service


----------



## huntmore (Dec 11, 2010)

Do all bulbs burn at the same time? How hard are they to replace and do they burn out often?


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Dec 12, 2010)

huntmore said:


> Do all bulbs burn at the same time? How hard are they to replace and do they burn out often?



All burn together.  Current is limited for low and medium.  If the light is built right, the bulbs will last thousands of hours.  If there is a problem it will probably be the battery or the led driver circuit.  The leds are bonded in so it will be very hard to replace.


----------

